# New Machine No Fuel shutoff



## raymillsus (Jan 20, 2019)

Ok So I just bought a toro snowmaster 824 qxe 36003 and I did not realize it did not have a fuel shutoff. I had an Ariens Deluxe 28, was too big for my property, and everytime I finished I would turn off the fuel and let it run empty. I pulled the cover off and there is plenty of room to mount a fuel shutoff on the side panel under the key. My question is I know it is a good idea to have one and every machine should have one. My question surrounds if I install one would I void the warranty as I would drill a hole in the side panel to mount it. I know this is a dumb thing to worry about but It has been a long time since I have had a warranty on something as I buy everything used.


Thanks in Advanced for your Opinion

I did a search and did not find anything about shutoff valves.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/146587-fuel-shutoff-option.html


----------



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

You could call their tech line. I would think it would not void the warranty. If it did void the warranty, it would be related to the cover or anything you broke or reinstalled improperly.


----------



## raymillsus (Jan 20, 2019)

jsup said:


> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/146587-fuel-shutoff-option.html



THat is the same one I found at Amazon and planned to use. I did not find that article. The search came back with nothing about a fuel shutoff. I found that strange.


----------



## raymillsus (Jan 20, 2019)

VirginIASnow said:


> You could call their tech line. I would think it would not void the warranty. If it did void the warranty, it would be related to the cover or anything you broke or reinstalled improperly.



That is what I was thinking too. I think I will just add it and call it a day. It also does not have a filter. I found that to be strange too.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Go ahead and put one in. For warranty work you would be dealing with the attitude of the dealer, not the company.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello You can probably just install one like an OEM in the empty hole left of carb cover. It’s just a regular turn off with a large round turnoff knob.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

raymillsus said:


> THat is the same one I found at Amazon and planned to use. I did not find that article. The search came back with nothing about a fuel shutoff. I found that strange.



I looked at the time, I posted it five minutes AFTER you posted this thread. Odd timing huh?


----------



## raymillsus (Jan 20, 2019)

Figures


----------



## raymillsus (Jan 20, 2019)

Bluejoe do you have an example of an oem valve?


----------



## VirginIASnow (Jan 16, 2019)

raymillsus;1637981[QUOTE="VirginIASnow said:


> You could call their tech line. I would think it would not void the warranty. If it did void the warranty, it would be related to the cover or anything you broke or reinstalled improperly.



That is what I was thinking too. I think I will just add it and call it a day. It also does not have a filter. I found that to be strange too.[/QUOTE]

Double check. All these engines from MTD, small and big bore, seem to have the same/similar fuel filter that is integral with the hose connection and fitting at the tank. Good luck and let us know.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

My current Ariens, with Tecumseh engine, looked like it had no fuel filter. But there's actually a screen at the bottom of the tank, inside the tank, at the outlet. So it's hidden, but there is a filter. 

You could still add one if you wanted, as a belt + suspenders (assuming your tank has a filter), but if you do, make sure you buy an appropriate filter, for a gravity-fed engine. Some filters are too tight (openings are too small), and are meant for use with a fuel pump, which forces the fuel through the restriction of the filter. 

This filter would work, with 150 micron openings: 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004RB1A/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Briggs' tighter filter, with 75 micron openings, is meant for use with a fuel pump.


----------

